# Art of the Dynamic handgun



## tahsin (Jul 9, 2012)

I will be learning how to use the handgun this month. I ask the following question to all of you who have fired guns in your life. What do you think about the following:
1. Point shooting.
2. Shooting with both eyes open.
3. Shooting with one eye open

Point shooting is using your insticts to shoot a target without properly aiming the gun.

Shooting with both eyes open is self-explanatory. Its hard but many people do it. Apparently when we are in danger our bodies release adrenaline and this makes our eeyes focus on the danger and it has been said the our brain has a hard time aiming with one eye during this adrenaline dump. Som many people practice shooting with both eyes open.

Shooting with one eye is also self explanatory as you close your non - dominant eye and aim with one eye.

Please tell me which one of the above shooter are you and why you choose to be so.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Both of my eyes are open when I shoot a handgun. This is a natural thing for me and also lends itself well to point shooting because of the stereoscopic effect.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

tahsin said:


> *I will be learning how to use the handgun this month.* I ask the following question to all of you who have fired guns in your life. What do you think about the following:
> 1. Point shooting.
> 2. Shooting with both eyes open.
> 3. Shooting with one eye open
> ...


This month? I've been shooting for decades and still learn something new every time I go out shooting. Plan for a looooong learning process and don't let it frustrate you when you fail. Because ultimately, with handguns, you will most likely not even come close to mastery for many years to come.

1. Point shooting is for bad breath distances
2. Shooting with both eyes open give you more field of view and you and I were built to see things that way, why change it when there's a pistol in your hand?
3. See #2.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Point shooting is something that's required to me.There are different levels though,at close ranges like 20ft I tend to do index shooting at fast paces,the gun is in front of you but you're looking over the sights.1/2 elbow is when your arm is parrallel to the ground with your elbow at your side,it puts the gun in your lower peripheal view and you shoot by learning to index between what you see and muscle memory.Autos tend to get your trigger finger close to a pointing situation,so eventually you learn where tom point your finger and where the bullet will hit.A speedrock is when you clear leather and roll the muzzle up relying on your pointing ability,the hardest.There are in betweens too,but with practice they can all be executed well for close combat needs.Look up Brownie at Threat Focused,he's been around a long time and besides hand,knife and gun training,he also teaches Quick Kill techniques with handgun and rifle,which is basically point shooting refined.The distances and the size of targets he hits consistantly seems unbelievable-throw a grapefruit on the ground 50yds away and he'll hit it.

2 eyes doesn't work for me,I tried and tried but it just won't come around.I'm cross dominant and wanted to retrain but it wouldn't work out,so I said to hell with it and focussed on both open,no deal.My left is dominant but not by much,they are so close that they will actually shift back and forth at times depending on my "mood".I finally gave up and squint one eye to guarantee my sight picture,but I retain some peripheal vision and can vary the degree of squint for needing more vision or more precise sight alignment.Sucks,but you adapt and overcome any obstacles you run into.Must have worked because I've won alot of matches when I was shooting alot at the A/Master line and placed in the Master scores enough to just miss jumping to Master,then kids and life's problems put a crimp in things.

Good luck.Absorb all the good info you can and practice ,it'll come in time.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

I can't shoot with both eyes open, but shoot with either.......


----------



## RugerP95 (Jul 11, 2012)

I shoot with both open. I am a lefty....right eye dominate.


----------

